# Weekly Competition 2021-34



## Mike Hughey (Aug 24, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R2 U' F U2 F R U R2 U' F
*2. *U2 R F' R' U2 R' F' R2 F' U' R2
*3. *U2 R' F2 U' F U' R U' R' U' F'
*4. *R' U2 R U' F' R2 U' F2 R U2 R'
*5. *R U' R2 U F U2 R2 F' R' U R

*3x3x3*
*1. *R D' R' L' B' U' L' B' U' B L R2 B2 D L2 D' R2 U
*2. *F U' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 F R' B2 U2 F L2 D' R U' R2
*3. *F' D L2 D B' U L B' U' F L2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 B' L' F'
*4. *R2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 R2 F D2 B F U R U L' B U R' F2 U
*5. *R D2 F U2 L2 B' D2 F R2 F' R D F' D2 U' L' R D' B2 F

*4x4x4*
*1. *R' B' D2 B2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 R2 D F D2 L U2 B' R' D2 F2 Uw2 R Fw2 F R' Uw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 L' B Uw U2 L Uw2 B Rw' R U2 Fw' Rw' D' F2
*2. *L2 F D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L' U2 R D2 F2 D R' F Fw2 R D Fw2 Rw2 R' U' Fw2 B2 R' U' D' R2 Fw' R' D R2 Uw F2 U2 R' Fw D L R2
*3. *B2 R' F2 R' L' D2 R F2 L' F2 D B' R' U L' D B U' L2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 D R' F2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 R' U' Rw2 L' Fw' R' U' R' Uw2 F2 Rw' F2 Uw' R' Fw' Rw2
*4. *R' U F2 R' B L2 D' R' F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U' D2 B2 D F2 Fw2 Rw2 D' B Rw2 R2 Uw2 D2 U2 B2 Uw2 U2 Rw' U D2 B' Rw U Fw' L Uw' U Fw2 F
*5. *R2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 D' B2 F D' R' U R2 B L B' R2 D Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 F U' Rw2 B' U2 Rw2 F' U B2 Rw F Rw2 F' U' L' Uw' Fw R B2 Rw2 U B2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 R2 L' U Rw2 R Bw2 Uw R2 Uw Fw' D' U Fw2 L2 F2 L F' Dw Rw2 Lw' Uw2 Fw' R L' Lw D' U' Bw2 Uw2 Rw D Lw2 Rw B' R Uw2 U' Rw R D' Dw Fw F Rw2 Fw' Dw Rw Lw' R2 D' B2 Bw' Dw2 Lw Uw D Fw F2 Uw2
*2. *Dw2 Lw2 D2 Uw' Lw' Uw Fw' D' Uw2 B2 Uw' F2 Rw L2 F D2 R F D L2 Dw2 Fw2 R2 B Fw2 Rw2 Uw Dw' R B2 Dw R2 D Uw' L' Fw' Dw L2 Rw' R F2 Lw Bw R Dw D' F D Rw' Lw' U D' F2 L F2 Rw' L2 Bw' Dw2 Uw'
*3. *U' Uw' F2 B Dw' L' D Bw R2 Rw Bw2 Lw2 R2 Uw2 Bw' Rw2 B2 F2 R' Uw Lw' Uw2 D' R Fw2 Uw2 D Lw D2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw' D Rw F' Lw2 Bw2 D' F2 Dw2 D' R U Uw D2 Dw' Rw' B Fw D' L Rw2 U2 Lw D Dw2 Rw B' Dw' F2
*4. *U2 D2 L' Bw Rw' Fw2 Rw' Dw2 L Dw2 Uw Bw2 Rw' D' Bw Lw2 Fw' F2 Uw B' R' Dw' U F' Bw L2 Fw Uw2 Fw' Bw' Dw Lw' Bw' R2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 R B' Fw2 R Rw2 L2 Uw' R2 Rw2 L' Fw L' U' L D' Fw2 Bw Uw2 Lw Uw Bw' D' F
*5. *B2 F U' Uw2 R2 B Fw' L2 R' U L' U2 F2 Rw D' Bw2 L' D' U R' F2 Bw' Uw Rw' B F Uw F R2 Lw Bw2 Lw F' B' L2 Uw' Rw' Dw R' U' Bw2 R2 Bw Rw2 Bw' B F L D' Dw2 R2 U2 Rw2 Lw Fw Lw' L B' L Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *Uw' Rw2 D2 B' Lw2 F' 3Fw' 3Uw D Fw2 3Fw R' F Uw Bw' F2 R B' Uw U2 R2 3Fw Uw' Lw Uw' L 3Rw' Bw2 3Fw2 Fw2 3Rw2 Fw' 3Fw' F2 U2 3Uw B2 Lw2 R U2 F2 Rw Lw2 3Fw' Bw2 U' Lw' R' 3Rw2 Fw2 D2 F' L' Bw2 3Fw2 B' Uw2 B' 3Fw' R2 3Uw' Rw Fw2 Uw' Dw Bw2 R2 B D' B Uw2 B2 U2 Bw' 3Rw2 Lw2 3Fw Uw Dw 3Uw2
*2. *R2 Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 3Fw2 Fw' Rw' U2 D2 L D2 Bw' Rw B' Rw R2 3Rw' Dw2 3Uw2 Lw2 3Rw' R2 Dw Lw' Uw' D Dw Fw L' Uw F' Bw Uw B' Lw' 3Rw 3Uw L U 3Rw2 F' Dw D Fw2 3Uw' B2 L2 3Rw' Lw' U L' 3Fw2 Lw' 3Uw' 3Rw' Uw' F' Uw B 3Uw2 R2 Dw2 D2 Bw 3Uw Dw2 F D' 3Fw 3Rw' Rw' B Rw 3Uw Rw' 3Rw2 Fw R' Lw2 Uw2
*3. *Rw Fw2 U' R2 L Dw2 Uw Lw2 F' Uw2 Dw' D 3Rw2 B' 3Uw' B2 D' 3Uw' R2 U' Fw' Bw 3Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw R' Dw Lw2 3Uw' Lw Dw2 3Rw D L' D Fw2 Lw2 Fw' Uw2 3Fw' B2 Lw' U2 Uw' L2 Rw B R L 3Uw' L' F2 Fw2 Bw' 3Uw' B2 L Fw2 Bw Rw D Rw 3Rw2 R' U2 F Rw2 B 3Fw' F Lw D' Lw' Uw2 F Rw2 Uw' Fw Uw2
*4. *D Fw' R Uw2 D' Fw Bw2 U2 3Fw' R' Uw2 3Fw' Bw2 3Rw F2 Uw D 3Rw2 Fw Dw Uw Rw Bw' 3Rw' D R F Uw Rw2 Lw' F' R Bw2 L' Bw2 3Fw' Lw' Bw2 Dw2 Bw Dw' F Lw' F2 Lw2 U2 Bw Dw' B 3Fw D2 R B Fw' R' Rw2 B' 3Uw' D B 3Rw Rw Bw L' U' Dw2 3Uw2 Lw Fw2 R' Dw' Fw2 D Fw Uw2 3Fw' 3Rw' D Uw' Bw'
*5. *3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw Fw2 Dw B 3Fw' Bw D 3Rw2 Uw' U 3Rw2 Dw2 Lw Fw B2 3Uw R' Uw' L2 Dw2 R2 F2 Rw' Fw' 3Uw' B' 3Rw2 F Lw Uw 3Rw2 Uw' 3Uw2 B2 3Rw' Lw2 3Uw' L2 Rw' 3Uw2 Dw Uw' 3Rw R2 3Uw2 Lw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Bw' L U Dw B2 Lw L2 3Rw' 3Uw R' 3Fw' B' F2 3Rw' D' U Bw2 Dw 3Rw Lw' Bw' Uw' B' D Rw2 R2 F' Fw2 D' Uw

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Rw' Fw2 Uw 3Lw' 3Dw U Rw' 3Lw2 F2 Lw Rw' 3Dw' F' D2 L' Lw2 D' Dw' 3Fw' Dw' 3Fw2 Bw' R2 U 3Bw Lw B' Bw' Rw 3Lw Dw2 Fw 3Lw' Lw2 B' Bw' U 3Bw 3Fw' Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Bw 3Lw2 3Rw2 3Bw B Lw U' Rw 3Rw' Fw2 3Fw2 3Rw' F2 Lw2 3Dw Rw2 3Rw2 U' Fw2 U' 3Dw 3Rw Fw2 D Dw' 3Fw2 3Lw2 Rw' 3Fw2 3Bw' B L' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Uw Rw R2 3Lw2 L2 D2 3Bw U' Fw D2 3Lw 3Uw B2 3Rw' 3Dw L2 3Dw2 U' L' 3Bw F' Uw D' Dw
*2. *F 3Dw2 Dw' Lw' B Lw' Uw' Bw2 D2 3Dw' Fw' 3Rw' U2 D 3Bw Dw B L2 3Rw Rw R' B2 Dw Uw2 Lw2 L2 B' 3Rw2 Rw Uw' B' 3Dw Rw 3Fw 3Dw 3Fw' B' F' 3Rw 3Dw2 D' Dw' Fw' F2 3Dw U' 3Uw' F' Uw' D2 3Bw' 3Lw2 Fw2 3Dw Lw' Rw Dw2 Bw' 3Bw' D U2 3Dw2 R Uw' Fw F 3Uw2 Uw' 3Bw2 3Uw D' Bw' Dw' 3Fw F2 Lw2 Uw' B2 3Rw' U2 3Bw 3Dw F 3Dw' 3Lw2 B' L2 Lw' 3Dw2 D' 3Uw2 Uw2 R2 Lw2 3Rw2 3Dw2 3Bw' Dw2 D2 U
*3. *Uw' R2 3Rw2 Lw Rw U2 Lw2 Rw' 3Uw 3Bw' 3Uw' Fw' R2 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Rw' Uw Dw D L' U2 Rw2 L 3Fw' Fw 3Lw' 3Bw' Uw' Dw U2 3Fw2 Bw2 F2 Lw L' 3Dw' F2 Lw2 Uw 3Fw2 Bw' 3Uw' 3Rw L2 3Bw D U2 Dw2 R' 3Bw Lw2 R2 Bw2 3Uw 3Dw' 3Fw 3Bw L2 B 3Uw F2 3Rw' Uw R2 3Rw2 3Dw2 Bw' 3Dw' D2 Uw L Lw' 3Rw 3Lw2 F' B2 3Uw' 3Dw' Fw2 B Uw2 R 3Rw Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw Dw2 Lw2 B' 3Fw 3Dw' Bw2 3Lw B U2 3Dw' Rw' 3Rw Bw
*4. *R2 3Rw2 3Dw' 3Lw R' U 3Lw2 Fw Bw Lw R' F Fw Uw R2 3Rw2 Fw2 Dw Uw B' R' D2 L 3Rw F' U2 Bw' L F 3Fw2 3Rw' Lw U Bw' Rw2 3Fw' Bw2 3Uw' 3Bw' Dw 3Lw 3Fw' 3Bw Fw' Uw2 3Dw' B' Fw 3Fw' 3Lw Uw' L2 U Rw R2 3Lw' Fw Dw2 Uw' R L' D' B 3Bw' Bw' Fw' 3Rw' F2 B' D' 3Lw2 3Dw2 R Fw Dw2 F 3Lw2 Bw2 Rw Dw U 3Rw2 Dw' R2 F 3Lw D 3Rw 3Bw 3Lw' L Lw' 3Uw' R' F' Lw B R' Uw2 U'
*5. *Dw' 3Rw' Bw2 L2 Rw F2 B2 L R' 3Rw Uw Rw2 3Rw 3Dw' 3Lw Rw Dw2 Uw 3Dw' Fw 3Rw2 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw Dw 3Bw' U' 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Lw' D F2 R Fw2 3Rw' 3Dw Fw Dw' L U 3Uw' B2 3Lw 3Bw' 3Fw2 B L Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw Dw2 3Uw2 3Bw2 Lw Dw Lw R2 3Lw' 3Uw2 Lw2 3Uw Bw2 Uw' 3Dw2 3Rw' Bw2 3Uw Fw Uw L2 Fw' R 3Bw Fw2 U L 3Bw2 L R D2 Fw' Rw' F2 Fw L B 3Lw 3Bw Bw' 3Rw Fw U2 3Fw2 D Lw 3Fw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F' R2 U' R U' R' U' R F' R2
*2. *R2 U' F' U2 R2 F' U2 R U R' U'
*3. *U R' U' F R2 U' R U2 R2 F2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R L2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' F L R B D F R' D2 L2 F2 Uw'
*2. *L' U2 B U' L2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 U' B R2 U2 R U R2 B2 F Rw' Uw2
*3. *D' B2 D2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U R U2 B2 D U2 F D2 U2 L Fw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 R2 D B2 L' U F R' F2 B D' R2 F Uw2 R D' B2 U' Fw2 L D Fw2 F2 U' Rw2 L2 Fw U' B F Uw2 B' Rw F L Uw' Fw Uw2 B2
*2. *R2 B L2 B L' U' B F2 R F2 R U2 R D2 L2 B2 U' L' D Uw2 L' Fw2 L2 D' Rw2 U' R' F2 R' Uw2 Fw2 F' U' Fw U2 F Uw Rw' R' B' Uw' Rw U' R' y
*3. *U2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 L' D' R' F' L D F D F2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 L2 Fw2 R2 U Fw2 L D2 R2 B2 Fw L2 B' D Uw Fw2 B Rw' Uw' F L B' z'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw2 Uw Fw2 Uw B D2 Bw' Uw B2 U B F Uw Bw Rw' Fw2 U' Rw' F2 L2 Dw' L2 Fw' Dw' D2 U' Lw' R2 F2 D Uw' Bw D U2 R' D2 Rw' L F2 B L' Bw2 U Rw2 Lw' Bw U' F2 D2 R2 L F' L' Dw Uw' Fw Bw U Rw' Fw2 3Fw'
*2. *L' Dw' Uw2 F' B' Lw' B' Dw2 Fw2 F' L U B' Bw2 F2 Rw2 D' Rw2 Lw L' Bw2 L' R2 U2 Lw' L D Uw2 Dw2 U' F R L Fw' Dw' D' B2 Lw2 B2 Lw B Bw F2 Uw2 Lw' Fw Dw2 L B' Lw Fw2 Lw' D B F' L D' L2 Bw2 L 3Fw'
*3. *L2 Rw' Uw2 Lw F2 Dw' Fw2 B U Bw L2 B2 R' Rw' B D' Rw' Lw Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw D2 Dw Rw L' Bw2 B' F2 Dw F Dw2 D2 Rw' Dw D Fw' B2 Uw Fw Rw2 U B' L2 Lw' F' Dw' B Rw2 Fw' B2 Lw' U' Uw' Rw2 Dw2 Rw' U2 Bw2 D 3Fw 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Uw2 3Rw2 Dw2 F' 3Uw2 L2 D' Rw' D' B' R Rw Lw' 3Uw2 Dw F 3Rw D 3Rw2 3Uw Uw' 3Fw Fw2 B2 D Bw F D2 3Uw 3Rw F Lw2 Dw2 3Fw' U2 D Fw' B2 Uw2 Bw 3Rw2 B2 Rw L2 Lw' Fw2 3Rw Uw2 3Rw2 Uw' D B Lw R' B' 3Uw' Lw' R' B D2 Dw' Bw 3Fw Rw2 Bw' 3Fw 3Rw Uw Rw' Lw' Uw' Bw' 3Rw' Dw F' Lw' Rw' B Uw' Dw' z' y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 Fw' Uw2 3Bw 3Dw2 D' 3Rw2 F L2 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Dw' Rw 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Fw2 L2 Fw2 3Bw' 3Fw' B' U' Bw B' 3Rw Bw2 3Uw' 3Bw' Bw Fw' 3Fw' 3Lw' U R Fw Dw Fw R2 U2 Dw' B 3Lw' B' Fw' Bw' Lw Fw Rw U Rw U2 D Rw 3Bw2 F Bw D2 3Uw2 3Rw L2 R D 3Fw 3Rw2 D' Uw Fw2 3Lw2 3Fw2 Uw L2 U 3Rw2 3Dw' Fw2 3Dw2 Fw' Lw 3Dw2 Rw' L' B Rw' 3Rw Dw U2 Rw2 L' Uw' 3Bw2 R D2 B R F2 D2 Uw2 3Bw' 3Lw R2 x' y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B R' B U B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 L' U2 R' B2 R2 B F L Uw'
*2. *U B' R2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 R' U F' D2 F' U L' D U' B Rw' Uw
*3. *L2 U L2 R2 D R2 U' B' U' F R2 B2 U2 R F D' U R' D' Rw' Uw2
*4. *R2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 U L2 B2 L D U2 R2 B F' L U' B' D2 Rw'
*5. *F' U2 L' U' L2 F U F U2 B L' D2 B2 L' F2 L F2 D2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*6. *B U2 B' U D' F' L U2 F' U2 R' B U2 D2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 Fw'
*7. *B D2 F R' L' B R L' U F U2 R' F2 R2 L' F2 D2 B2 F' Rw'
*8. *U2 R U D' R' U2 F D' F2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 B' R2 B' L B U' Fw Uw2
*9. *L2 U F' B' R2 B2 U B R U2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R D2 Rw' Uw
*10. *B2 U2 B R' F L2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 R' L' B2 D' L2 B' R' Fw Uw'
*11. *F2 U' L B D' R2 F R' F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 L U2 L Uw'
*12. *U2 R' F R2 F D2 B' F2 D2 L2 U2 D' B' F2 D F' D' L2 R' U Fw Uw2
*13. *L F2 L' D F' R L U F L2 D2 F' U2 R2 B' U R2 U2 Rw
*14. *U' R2 B2 D F2 D' B U2 R2 B2 L2 R U' B' L2 F L U' Fw Uw2
*15. *U' R' U2 R F2 L' R2 D2 B2 U2 F' U R2 F' D F' R' U' R' Fw' Uw'
*16. *L' D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B' L' R2 B D B2 U B' U2 Rw2 Uw2
*17. *U2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D2 B' D2 R2 B' U' F' L' B F D2 Fw'
*18. *D2 L2 F' L' U' D R' U F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 F L' D2 F Rw' Uw'
*19. *B2 L F' D' B2 R' D2 B U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 D L2 F2 B2
*20. *B2 L' F' D L2 U2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' R' F' R Uw2
*21. *U2 L' R2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 B2 L' F D B2 U R D' Rw Uw2
*22. *F2 R2 D L2 B2 R' F U L' B' F L2 F2 U2 R D' R2 Uw'
*23. *D' F L F L2 U2 B2 F D2 L2 B' R F2 D' R' U2 L2 F2 U' Rw' Uw2
*24. *L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B L B2 F2 D U2 F U' L R U2 Rw'
*25. *U2 D2 L B U2 F R2 B2 D R U R2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 D' L Fw' Uw2
*26. *R2 U B R L' U' L F' U2 R L2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 F' R U' Rw'
*27. *U2 D F U' L' D' F2 R' F B' R' L' U2 L U2 B2 R F2 U Rw' Uw
*28. *R L U F D2 R2 U L2 B2 U' R2 F2 L D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 Rw'
*29. *B2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 R U L2 B' F R B R D' Rw
*30. *B2 L D2 R' D F' B' D2 B' R' U2 D2 F' U2 D2 B L2 D' Fw Uw
*31. *U2 R2 D2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 B L' D U2 F R F2 L2 B' F U' Fw
*32. *L2 D' F2 U' F U F' B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 L' D2 U' R' B2 L' Uw
*33. *B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D B R' D2 L' F' D' B L' R F R B Rw2
*34. *R' B L2 U' L D2 L B R B2 U2 F2 B2 L F2 B2 L' B Rw'
*35. *D2 R F' L F B' R2 D B' L2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U F Rw
*36. *R' F B L' D L U F2 L' R2 U2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 F' U2 Rw2 Uw
*37. *D2 L2 R2 B2 U F2 B' D U' R F R' B R D2 L U F' Rw'
*38. *U' R2 F' U2 F2 B2 L U' B D U2 L2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 B' D' Rw Uw2
*39. *R2 L U D2 R' L' D2 R U F D2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 B' L U2 Rw Uw2
*40. *R2 B' U' R B2 L' F' L D R2 L2 D2 F2 B2 R' B2 L2 B U Rw' Uw
*41. *L B2 U' R2 U L2 D' L F R' B R' B2 U2 F2 L' F2 L2 Uw
*42. *L F D2 B' U2 B F D2 R U' B L2 U' L2 F' U' F' R' Fw Uw'
*43. *F2 D R' B L' B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 L' D' U F' R B' U Rw' Uw
*44. *D B2 L2 U' B2 L2 F' U' F2 R B' U2 F' U' L U2 F' R'
*45. *F2 L2 B L2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' L U2 B' R' F' D Rw Uw2
*46. *R' D2 L' D2 L2 U2 L F2 L' B2 U B' U2 F D B L' B F2 R Fw' Uw2
*47. *U' L U D F2 B D2 B' L U F2 B2 R2 F U2 F' U2 Fw' Uw'
*48. *R2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L B' L' U' L2 F L' Uw'
*49. *R2 B U R' U2 B2 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B R2 F' L D' F L' U Rw' Uw2
*50. *B L' U2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 L' B L F2 U L2 D B2 Rw2 Uw'
*51. *F' L' D' B R B2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 L2 R' D' F2 L2 D' U2 L B' Rw Uw
*52. *D R2 F D2 F' L2 U2 F L2 B F' L' U' R' U' L2 F' R' B D' B Rw Uw2
*53. *U' F2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 B2 R F L D2 R2 F R2 Fw
*54. *R2 B' L B' L2 U2 R F2 L2 B2 R D2 B L2 D F R2 U' L Fw' Uw2
*55. *B L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F U F' U' R2 U R U R' D Rw Uw'
*56. *U B L2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 B R' D L B' R F' U' R2 Uw
*57. *D B' L2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 B R2 B U B' U2 L B U L' Fw
*58. *R' B' D2 B2 L B D R F2 R2 B U2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*59. *F2 B' U2 B' L B' U' B' L2 F B R2 D2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 L' U Rw2 Uw
*60. *R2 B' D B2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 L' R' F2 D' R2 B L B' F2 Rw2 Uw
*61. *U2 R' F U2 R2 F2 B' D B D' R U2 R F2 U2 R2 L Fw' Uw2
*62. *U' B D2 B L2 R2 D' L2 D F2 D2 F U' F R B U' R F Rw2 Uw
*63. *U' L B D' F R F2 R2 B R2 D R2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R B Rw' Uw
*64. *D2 F' R2 D' R2 L D' L2 F R' D B' D2 B' L2 D2 F B' R2 Fw'
*65. *R' D2 L' D U' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 U L' F L' D2 L D' R B Rw
*66. *F' U2 B R U2 B2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 L U' L2 F U' B2 D' Rw' Uw2
*67. *D2 B U2 R' U2 R' D' L' U2 B L2 D2 B D2 B U2 F2 D2 R B Rw2 Uw'
*68. *D' L' B2 L D2 L R' F2 R U' F2 L2 R' F R2 B D' L R2 Fw' Uw'
*69. *D F2 L U R' F' R D L2 F' D L2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
*70. *R2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D2 L R' F' U' R' B2 U B' L U Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' R D B' R2 U F' R' L2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 R D' R'
*2. *B R' B' L' D' R' U R' D' B U' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 B2 D L2 D'
*3. *D' F' D2 F U' D' F B' D2 L B2 R2 B2 R' D2 U' F L
*4. *U B2 U' D2 F' L2 B' R2 B2 U2 D' F L R' B2 D' R' B2
*5. *B U' D L F L U D' L' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 B L' F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 F2 D B R L2 D' F2 D' B' R B2 U2 R' L B2 R' U2 F'
*2. *B R B D2 L2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 F' L' B L F2 R' U' B'
*3. *R2 D B D' U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 F2 R' B' U B' D' F' D2
*4. *R2 B' U R2 B2 U' B' L U B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' U2 L' D'
*5. *R2 B' D2 B' U2 B2 L2 D U' R2 F' R B D' B' F2 U' L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L' U2 R L' D2 L U' F' U F2 R2 D B2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 L
*2. *B' R L2 F R2 U2 B F2 L2 D2 L2 U R U L' R' D' R U L2
*3. *B R2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L F U F2 D' B U L' B L2
*4. *L' U2 F' L D B L2 B' D2 R2 B2 R' D2 R U2 F2 D
*5. *F L2 R2 B2 D U2 R2 F2 U B F U' F2 R B' D2 U B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U R2 F D' R B U L F' U' B' L2 D' R2 D' B2 U F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 B2 R D F2 R' L' B R2 B D2 R2 L2 B R2 D2 U F' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 R' U2 L' F' D B2 D2 U F2 R2 D B' R2 D' F2 L2 B U' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R U R' F R2 F' R2 F' R
*3. *U2 L D' F2 B R D2 L F L2 U2 R' D2 L F2 B2 R' D' B'
*4. *U' B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 R D' U2 B2 L2 F B' D U Fw2 Uw2 R D' Rw2 Fw2 L2 D2 Rw2 F2 U' B2 L' Fw' R Uw2 U L2 Rw Fw Uw D' Rw2 B' R'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 F R2 U' F' R2 F' U' F U'
*3. *L2 D' B2 U R' L' D2 F D2 F2 L B2 L' U2 D2 R2 B
*4. *B2 R F' R' B2 U' L B' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 F' Uw2 R2 Fw2 D' R2 B Uw2 Fw2 B D B' Uw2 Rw' U R2 Fw2 R U2 Fw D' Rw2 Uw' U Fw Rw2
*5. *B Uw' Lw' L2 R2 Rw2 U' Fw R' Fw' Uw' F Uw2 Dw U' Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Rw' B L2 Dw Rw L2 B2 U D R2 Lw' Rw' B U F' Dw2 B Lw2 B' Bw2 Fw2 F U2 F L' U' Dw' R Dw L' Bw2 L' B' Uw' Bw' D' Lw2 Fw D R D2 B

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F R2 U2 R' U2 R F2 R U'
*3. *F2 D2 L' B2 F2 R U2 L2 D2 L' B R B L2 D' L' B U B' F
*4. *R F2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 U' D R' B R2 D' L' U' B2 L Rw2 D' R2 U' Rw2 Uw2 F' U2 Fw2 U L2 U L' Fw2 B2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' B' Rw' D' B' U' Rw
*5. *Dw D' Uw2 Lw' Bw Fw' R Lw D2 L2 Bw B' R2 L Bw2 R2 Dw2 R' B2 L Fw' Uw2 B' Rw F B D' Lw2 Dw U' Uw F2 U Lw2 U' B2 Lw2 Fw' R2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw F Bw' Uw L Uw U' Dw' R' Uw D2 Bw' R' Uw Rw2 B L' Rw' F'
*6. *3Fw2 Rw R Bw' 3Rw' Uw' 3Uw' R' U D2 Dw' B Uw' U2 Bw2 3Uw Lw F' B2 Lw2 Bw Dw Uw2 Fw2 Lw' R 3Uw2 D' Bw' U' Bw Fw' 3Uw2 D2 Lw Uw U' B2 3Rw2 D2 Lw' Uw Dw2 Bw 3Rw' Lw U D2 Dw' F' 3Fw R' B' L' Rw2 R2 Dw2 3Uw Fw' U Bw2 Rw2 Dw' Lw2 3Rw 3Uw Bw' B2 R Bw' B F Lw' L' 3Rw2 D 3Fw2 L2 3Uw Bw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' F R U' F R2 U' F' U' R'
*3. *F D' B' R' F' R F' D2 R' D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2
*4. *D' R' U2 F2 R F2 R' B2 R U2 F B' L U' B2 R2 D2 F B2 Rw2 B2 D' F2 L' R' Fw2 D' R2 Fw2 L' F2 B2 Uw2 Fw R Uw2 B2 L2 R' Uw R Fw Rw F2 Rw
*5. *U' Rw F2 Uw Rw Fw2 Rw2 Dw Uw' Fw Dw' Lw Fw2 L2 R' Lw Bw' U D B' D' Fw' Bw2 R' Rw' Bw B2 Rw2 Dw2 F2 Lw U' Rw D Dw F Dw' B Bw' Lw Dw2 Bw2 F2 Uw' Bw U' R2 Bw Rw' R B' L2 B' Uw2 D2 L2 Rw2 Lw2 F R
*6. *3Uw 3Rw' D2 R2 3Rw B' Dw B' Dw 3Uw F' 3Fw' Dw' 3Uw Rw 3Uw' F' B2 L2 Dw Bw' F' L' Bw' 3Uw2 F 3Rw2 U B' 3Fw 3Uw Lw' U' Rw2 Fw' Dw' Uw U2 L' U2 Dw 3Rw2 3Fw2 Dw2 U2 3Fw2 Bw2 U' F2 Bw' Fw' Rw Bw' U' F2 Bw' Dw Rw' Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw B2 Bw' 3Fw R2 B2 Bw2 D Uw Rw2 D 3Fw2 Dw' Bw F2 Rw Uw' F2 Uw Dw'
*7. *3Lw2 Bw R' 3Fw Fw' B' Bw 3Dw2 Lw2 3Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 D' Bw2 3Lw' 3Dw' L' Fw' F2 Bw2 R' 3Uw D' 3Lw' Bw' R2 Dw' Rw L2 3Lw Fw D Rw2 3Lw' 3Fw2 3Rw' F' Lw2 3Bw2 3Uw Rw Fw' B L2 Dw R2 D 3Dw Lw Rw F2 U' Uw 3Fw' 3Lw2 3Bw' Rw2 3Bw R2 L U2 3Dw2 B2 3Fw2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 3Rw' D' 3Uw' 3Fw Bw L' U F2 B D2 B' Rw2 R' Uw' 3Uw2 Fw R2 Rw2 Uw' Dw' Lw' R2 3Dw2 D2 Lw' 3Lw2 F2 3Bw2 Bw 3Rw Dw2 3Rw' R'

*Clock*
*1. *UR4+ DR5- DL3- UL6+ U5- R0+ D2+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 U1- R0+ D2- L4+ ALL6+ UR DR UL
*2. *UR2+ DR2+ DL1+ UL2+ U1+ R2+ D5- L5+ ALL1+ y2 U5+ R0+ D2- L5+ ALL5- UR DR DL UL
*3. *UR1+ DR1+ DL2- UL2- U5+ R2- D0+ L4- ALL6+ y2 U2- R1- D2- L1- ALL6+ UR DL
*4. *UR5+ DR5+ DL2- UL1- U3- R5- D2- L4+ ALL2- y2 U1+ R3- D4+ L3- ALL4+ UR DR
*5. *UR4+ DR1+ DL4- UL1+ U2+ R2- D3+ L5- ALL4+ y2 U4+ R0+ D0+ L4+ ALL5- UR DR UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U L' R' U' R' B' U' B' R' B' u' l' b
*2. *R U R' B R' L' B U R' U L u l
*3. *R L U B U' R L R' L' U' B' r' b
*4. *R B' R L' R L' B' R' U L' B u' r' b
*5. *B L B' U' L R U' L' B' L' U' u' l r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,6) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (2,-4) / (-4,0) / (1,0) / (-2,0)
*2. *(4,0) / (5,2) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (6,-3) / (1,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (2,-2) / (5,0) /
*3. *(-2,0) / (0,6) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (-5,-5) / (-4,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (6,-2) / (-5,-2)
*4. *(0,5) / (-5,4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (-1,-4) /
*5. *(-3,-4) / (-2,-2) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (6,-2) / (3,0) / (6,-4) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,-5)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B R B' R L' B' U B L' R'
*2. *B R L' B L U' B R U L' R'
*3. *U L R U' B U' R' U B' L' B
*4. *R L R L R B L R B' U L'
*5. *U L R U R L B' R B' R L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip U2 R2 F L2' F U' BL BR2 flip U2' R2' BR2' U BL2' U BL2' F U F R U R F' U2 R2' F' R2'
*2. *R2 flip U' BR2 R' BR2 U2 R BR' R' flip U F2 U R2' BL2 U2' L' BR2' BL' U2 F2' U2 R2 F' U2' R U F' U2 F R' U2
*3. *BL2 flip BL L' BR2 R2' F2 L2' U2' flip U F L F2' U R L2 BL2 BR' R U2' F' R2 U F' U F2' R2' F2 U2' F'
*4. *R flip U2' F2 R2 BR' BL2 U' F' U2 flip U' R2' L2 U' BL2 U2' F2' R BR2' R' U2' F2' U' F2' U2' F2 R2 F' R F'
*5. *R2 BL2 flip U2 R2 L2' U' BR U2' R' flip L' U BR2 BL2 U' L2' BR' BL' U' F U2' R' F R' U' R2 U' R F2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' R' F R U' F U' F U R' F
*3. *U L' U R2 F' L2 F R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' D' L2 F2 L' D2 F R'
*4. *R U' L2 D2 B2 R2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 U' B L' F' L U F2 R D' Fw2 D' R2 F' Rw2 D' Fw2 B U' F Uw2 D2 Rw' U F2 L D2 L' Uw Rw B D2 Rw2 Uw' L2
*5. *L' Uw D F' R Lw2 L2 Bw2 Lw2 D U' Bw U2 Lw2 Fw Rw U' Lw' Bw' R2 Rw2 U Rw' B Dw L' Fw Dw L R B' R Fw' B2 F2 D' Uw2 L' D F' Rw D2 Bw Fw2 Dw' Lw D2 B L' Lw' R' U B2 U Rw L U D2 L' D'
*OH. *B2 L R B2 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 U F L' B' F U' R' D2 L' D' B2
*Clock. *UR6+ DR2+ DL5+ UL2+ U3+ R5+ D6+ L2+ ALL1+ y2 U2+ R4- D1+ L1- ALL0+ UR DR UL
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *R' B R B' R' L U B' L' U R u' l r
*Square-1. *(3,2) / (-2,4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-4) / (-3,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (4,-4) / (2,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-1)
*Skewb. *L B L' B R' B U' B' L' B U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F L' R' f' r f l B R' B L' B R F' L R
*2. *F b' r' b' f r' b' r L F R' F L' B L' R' B
*3. *L l L' r b f' l b' l R F' L F' L B' R F L
*4. *L R B f' l b f' r' F' L R F L R F R B'
*5. *l L' b' B' b' B' b' R' F R F R B R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *U Rw' Uw U L' R' Lw R' Lw B' Uw Rw Bw Rw' Bw' Rw Bw' Lw' Bw' u l r
*2. *R' Uw' Bw L B Lw' B Lw' U R' B' Bw Lw Bw' Rw Lw' Bw Lw' Rw' u' r'
*3. *Lw Uw U Rw' R' B Lw' U' Bw L Uw Lw Rw' Lw' Bw' Rw Bw Rw Lw' u' l' r
*4. *Uw R' Bw' U' R B' Uw' L B' Lw R Uw Lw' Bw Rw Bw' Uw' Bw Rw' u l r b'
*5. *Rw U' B' Lw' Rw' Lw' U B' Uw Rw L Rw Uw' Rw' Uw' Bw' Lw Rw r' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 U2 L D2 L2 U2 R D L U R2 D2 L U R2 D L2 D R2 U L2 D R U2 L2 D2 R U3 L D2 R D R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D L D R2 U L U2 L D3 R2 U2 L U R D L2 D2 L U3 R D L D R U R D2 L U L U R D R2 U2 L2 D2 L U2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D L2 U R3 D L U2 L D2 R U2 R D2 L U L2 U R U R D L U L D R U R2 D2 L2 U L U R3 D3 L2 U2 L
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D2 R2 D R U L D L2 U R U R2 D2 L U L D L U2 R U R2 D2 L2 U R D L D R2 U L3 D R U3 R2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D L U2 R D3 L U L2 U2 R3 D3 L2 U L D R U2 L U R3 D L D R D L2 U2 L D R U2 L D R U R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 B L' B2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 U F L2 D' B' U' F' U2 L2 D2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D L' D2 F' D2 F2 R D2 R2 D2 B' U2 D2 B' U2 F' U B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 U2 F D' R D2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B' R B D' L' B2 U' B' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L D' L2 U B2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 R' D' F L' D' R' D2 L2 U2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L' F2 R2 U L B' R L B U L2 B R2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 F D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D B2 U R' B2 R' D' R B' L2 D R U'
*2. *R U B2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 F U L' D U' R2 B D2 F2 R
*3. *B' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U2 R2 F U B L' U F2 L' B' R2 D2
*4. *F2 L D2 L F2 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 R B' D' U2 R B' L' F2 D B'
*5. *D' L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 F U2 L' F' U2 R F2 L U' L2 D'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UB UL UF UL UB UR UB UL UF UL UF UL LB UL UB UR UF RF UF UR UB LB RF UR UF RF RB UR UB UL RF RB LF UL UF UR UB UR LF UF DR DB DF RF UR DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ DL UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UF+ RF UF+2 DB+ DL LF+2 DB+2 UB+2 DR+2 DF+ LF- DR+
*2. * UR UF UR UB UR UF UB UR UB UR UL LB UL UB LB UL UB UR RF UF UR RF UF UR UF UB RB LF UL UB UR UF UL UB UR UF RF RB LF UF DB LB DF DL DB LB DR DF DL DB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DF UR+2 UB UR+ LB-2 DB+2 LB+2 DB-2 RB+2 DL+2 LF UF+2
*3. * UB UR UF UL UB UL UF UR UF UL UF UR LB UB UL UF LB RF UF UR UF UR UL UB UL LB RF UR RB UB UL LF UF UL LF UF UL UB UR UB UL LF DF RF DL LF UF DR DF RF UR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UF+2 LF RB+2 DB RB+ DL+ LB+2 DL LB-2 RB+
*4. * UR UL UF UL UF UR UF UL UF UR UB UL UF UB UL LB UL UF UR LB RF UF UR UL UB UL UF UR LB LF UL UF UB UR RB UB LF UF UR UL RB UB UR UF DL DB LB UL UB DF LF DL DF LF DL UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UF+2 LF UF-2 RF-2 DL-2 DF RF+2 RB+ UB RB UB+
*5. * UF UB UR UB UL UF UB UR UL UB UL UB UR UL LB UL LB RF UF UR UF UB UR UL UB LB UB RF UR UF RB LF UL UB UR RB LF UF UL UF UR UB UL RB LF DR DB RB UR UF DF RF DR DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ RB DF LF+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L' U' L' F U R U' R' F' L' U R' F' L' F L R F R L' F' R' L R' U' F' L' F' U' BL' F' B R' B BL' B BL'
*2. *F' L' U' R' U R L F' R F U F L F' L' U' F R' U' R' F L F' L F' R U' L' F' R B BL B BL D F BL L'
*3. *F R F R' U' R' U F' L' U L U' F' R F L' U F' U' F' R L R' L R' F L F' BL' D' BL' B' U' BR' D
*4. *F R F R U L F L' F' U' R' F' R' U F L F' L' F R' U' R U L R' U F' U' R' D' R' BR' B U' BL' F
*5. *BR' D' F' D F BR U L F L' F' U' F R' F' U F L F' L' U F R L' F' U' L U' R' L U R B' U' F U' B' U


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Aug 24, 2021)

So, every week, you have to post this thing, ah, imagine having to write it on paper.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 24, 2021)

Can you use a 4x4 for 2x2?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 24, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Can you use a 4x4 for 2x2?


Technically, no. It would not be allowed in an official competition, so it probably should not be allowed here. Although admittedly it's highly likely doing so will only make your times worse.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 24, 2021)

Mike Hughey said:


> Technically, no. It would not be allowed in an official competition, so it probably should not be allowed here. Although admittedly it's highly likely doing so will only make your times worse.


Well expected. Thanks for replying anyway!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 31, 2021)

Results for week 34: Congratulations to MLGCubez, OriginalUsername, and michaelxfy!

*2x2x2*(122)
1.  1.13 Legomanz
2.  1.37 MLGCubez
3.  1.45 Sub30cuber


Spoiler



4.  1.51 Charles Jerome
5.  1.60 Khairur Rachim
6.  1.82 Haribo
7.  1.89 Christopher Fandrich
8.  1.91 OriginalUsername
9.  2.00 sean_cut4
10.  2.42 Luke Garrett
11.  2.47 darrensaito
12.  2.51 BradenTheMagician
13.  2.56 JChambers13
14.  2.59 tJardigradHe
15.  2.68 xtreme cuber2007
16.  2.70 Cale S
17.  2.80 Mantas Urbanavicius
18.  2.84 ichcubegerne
19.  2.85 cuberkid10
20.  2.86 Ty Y.
21.  2.88 tyl3366
22.  2.89 mihnea3000
23.  2.92 Triangles_are_cubers
24.  2.93 Benyó
25.  2.96 Antto Pitkänen
26.  2.99 Dream Cubing
27.  3.08 TipsterTrickster 
28.  3.12 michaelxfy
29.  3.16 turtwig
30.  3.20 the dnf master
31.  3.21 Lim Hung
32.  3.23 DGCubes
33.  3.26 Tx789
34.  3.31 BMcCl1
35.  3.38 Nuuk cuber
36.  3.42 John_NOTgood
36.  3.42 Liam Wadek
38.  3.45 midnightcuberx
39.  3.46 Manatee 10235
39.  3.46 Jonathan Cuber
41.  3.53 logofetesulo1
42.  3.68 Aleksandar Dukleski
43.  3.71 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
44.  3.74 Ianwubby
44.  3.74 Neb
46.  3.78 Caleb Rogers
47.  3.87 Kacper Jędrzejuk
48.  3.96 agradess2
49.  3.97 Fred Lang
50.  4.07 PCCuber
51.  4.10 CodingCuber
52.  4.13 João Vinicius
53.  4.18 KrokosB
53.  4.18 VIBE_ZT
55.  4.29 MCuber
55.  4.29 mzyssgdbd
57.  4.43 Thecubingcuber347
58.  4.47 Dylan Swarts
59.  4.48 vishwasankarcubing
60.  4.57 sigalig
61.  4.59 wearephamily1719
62.  4.60 White KB
63.  4.62 d2polld
63.  4.62 HD Truong Giang
65.  4.65 abunickabhi
66.  4.66 Bilbo7
67.  4.68 edcuberrules8473
68.  4.75 theit07
69.  4.76 vilkkuti25
70.  4.88 Melvintnh327
71.  5.02 teehee_elan
72.  5.07 RyanSoh
73.  5.10 Der Der
74.  5.18 Θperm
75.  5.22 seungju choi
76.  5.34 bobak
77.  5.35 duckyisepic
78.  5.45 CaptainCuber
79.  5.55 Jakub26
80.  5.62 Cubey_Tube
81.  5.63 drpfisherman
82.  5.80 MrLunarWolf
83.  5.87 calcuber1800
84.  5.95 Ethanawoll
85.  5.98 Li Xiang
86.  6.00 theos
87.  6.22 Gan Air SM
87.  6.22 Hamanoku
89.  6.25 nevinscph
90.  6.27 cuberswoop
91.  6.33 RainbowsAndStuff
92.  6.38 UnknownCanvas
93.  6.51 Jrg
94.  6.64 jkx9
95.  6.69 RyanC
95.  6.69 soggy_bred
97.  6.71 Emir Yusuf
98.  6.93 cubingmom2
99.  7.12 Kaktoose
100.  7.18 Mike Hughey
101.  7.55 dylpickle123780
102.  7.61 Travelingyoyokid
103.  7.69 Allan Foltz
103.  7.69 MarkA64
105.  7.75 LuckzYT
106.  7.79 UPCHAN
107.  7.86 Rubika-37-021204
108.  8.46 One Wheel
109.  8.52 Thom S.
110.  9.20 aamiel
111.  9.56 Waiz
112.  10.38 thomas.sch
113.  10.53 sporteisvogel
114.  10.67 GooesCuber
115.  10.95 Jacck
116.  13.11 MatsBergsten
117.  14.39 BestDragon27
118.  19.18 Ben Hunter
119.  20.43 Nash171
120.  22.52 RAUNAK
121.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
121.  DNF MartinN13


*3x3x3*(168)
1.  5.90 Luke Garrett
2.  7.11 tJardigradHe
3.  7.41 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7.52 Ty Y.
5.  7.53 Khairur Rachim
6.  7.71 MLGCubez
7.  7.74 Haribo
8.  7.81 Heewon Seo
9.  8.02 Manatee 10235
9.  8.02 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
11.  8.12 Mantas Urbanavicius
12.  8.17 Lim Hung
13.  8.19 Legomanz
14.  8.39 Charles Jerome
15.  8.41 cuberkid10
16.  8.58 PratikKhannaSkewb
17.  8.61 DLXCubing
18.  8.62 darrensaito
19.  8.72 Christopher Fandrich
20.  8.77 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  8.84 sean_cut4
22.  8.85 Petro Leum
23.  8.90 mihnea3000
24.  8.92 BradenTheMagician
25.  8.97 vishwasankarcubing
26.  9.08 Dream Cubing
27.  9.09 parkertrager
27.  9.09 JChambers13
29.  9.19 michaelxfy
30.  9.25 FishyIshy
31.  9.27 Brendyn Dunagan
32.  9.30 xtreme cuber2007
33.  9.40 Skewb_Cube
34.  9.47 FaLoL
35.  9.51 abhijat
36.  9.64 BMcCl1
37.  9.73 MCuber
38.  9.81 Davoda_IV
39.  9.82 DGCubes
40.  9.85 turtwig
41.  9.96 qaz
42.  9.99 KrokosB
43.  10.06 TipsterTrickster 
44.  10.15 MartinN13
44.  10.15 mrsniffles01
46.  10.21 John_NOTgood
47.  10.28 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
48.  10.30 sigalig
49.  10.34 Benyó
50.  10.62 mzyssgdbd
51.  10.64 tyl3366
52.  10.71 wearephamily1719
53.  10.74 PTCuber
54.  10.80 Keroma12
55.  10.87 Liam Wadek
56.  10.94 ichcubegerne
57.  11.01 abunickabhi
58.  11.03 Brady
59.  11.12 CodingCuber
60.  11.22 Neb
61.  11.34 Fred Lang
62.  11.44 midnightcuberx
63.  11.57 the dnf master
64.  11.60 Keenan Johnson
65.  11.74 Nutybaconator
65.  11.74 20luky3
67.  11.86 Antto Pitkänen
68.  11.94 theit07
69.  11.97 d2polld
70.  12.14 logofetesulo1
71.  12.33 João Vinicius
72.  12.34 Julio974
73.  12.46 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
74.  12.58 pizzacrust
75.  12.60 Emir Yusuf
76.  12.66 trangium
77.  12.71 PCCuber
78.  12.74 Dylan Swarts
79.  12.75 teehee_elan
80.  12.77 xyzzy
81.  12.89 Ianwubby
82.  12.91 ican97
83.  12.92 chancet4488
83.  12.92 Nuuk cuber
85.  13.04 pjk
86.  13.31 RifleCat
87.  13.39 Ali161102
88.  13.79 revaldoah
89.  14.07 nevinscph
89.  14.07 Winfaza
91.  14.11 breadears
92.  14.21 SentsuiJack2403
93.  14.31 Erdan
94.  14.33 Lvl9001Wizard
95.  14.57 CaptainCuber
96.  14.76 RainbowsAndStuff
97.  14.82 drpfisherman
98.  14.85 bennettstouder
99.  14.92 Cubey_Tube
100.  14.95 Hamanoku
101.  14.96 Der Der
102.  14.98 MarkA64
103.  14.99 VIBE_ZT
104.  15.27 Kal-Flo
105.  15.29 John Benwell
106.  15.46 vilkkuti25
107.  15.49 White KB
108.  15.52 jkx9
109.  15.54 Zachary_Isom
110.  15.71 topppits
111.  15.95 HD Truong Giang
112.  16.04 Bilbo7
113.  16.46 soggy_bred
114.  16.53 LittleLumos
115.  16.73 colegemuth
116.  16.90 duckyisepic
117.  16.96 thatkid
118.  17.00 Θperm
119.  17.14 seungju choi
120.  17.32 Jonathan Cuber
121.  17.75 CubeRed
122.  17.85 Petri Krzywacki
123.  17.93 Jakub26
124.  19.23 Gan Air SM
125.  19.35 calcuber1800
126.  19.52 feli.cubes
127.  19.96 Li Xiang
128.  19.97 UnknownCanvas
129.  20.12 Travelingyoyokid
130.  20.31 Ethanawoll
131.  20.56 Moreno van Rooijen
132.  20.67 theos
133.  20.72 anna4f
134.  21.00 Alicena
135.  21.17 RyanSoh
136.  21.21 Myanmarcuberzwe
137.  21.81 Jrg
138.  21.98 Sub30cuber
139.  22.28 GAN11
140.  22.31 Kaktoose
141.  22.42 dylpickle123780
142.  23.50 MrLunarWolf
143.  24.83 One Wheel
144.  25.04 Rubika-37-021204
145.  25.11 Thom S.
146.  25.19 Md Afam
147.  25.33 UPCHAN
148.  25.43 edcuberrules8473
149.  25.50 Caleb Rogers
150.  25.91 sporteisvogel
151.  26.42 cuberswoop
152.  26.54 Flow 3x3
153.  27.89 cubingmom2
154.  28.34 aamiel
155.  30.43 LuckzYT
156.  30.82 Melvintnh327
157.  31.98 alexh0yt
158.  33.04 GooesCuber
159.  33.51 Jacck
160.  34.25 thomas.sch
161.  35.23 bobak
162.  35.70 MatsBergsten
163.  37.42 GT8590
164.  41.66 RAUNAK
165.  42.65 BestDragon27
166.  48.86 Ben Hunter
167.  1:10.20 Nash171
168.  DNF RyanC


*4x4x4*(94)
1.  30.11 tJardigradHe
2.  30.13 thecubingwizard
3.  30.35 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  30.81 Heewon Seo
5.  31.43 MLGCubez
6.  31.47 OriginalUsername
7.  31.67 Luke Garrett
8.  32.34 Haribo
9.  32.46 darrensaito
10.  32.54 Khairur Rachim
11.  32.61 Mantas Urbanavicius
12.  32.62 Manatee 10235
13.  32.90 vishwasankarcubing
14.  33.46 PeterH2N
15.  33.95 Dream Cubing
16.  35.75 FaLoL
17.  35.91 BradenTheMagician
18.  36.61 michaelxfy
19.  37.66 ichcubegerne
20.  38.03 MCuber
21.  38.54 Lim Hung
22.  38.75 Benyó
23.  38.80 abhijat
24.  38.99 KrokosB
25.  39.05 sean_cut4
26.  39.17 turtwig
27.  39.80 Aleksandar Dukleski
28.  40.51 sigalig
29.  40.77 DGCubes
30.  42.33 20luky3
31.  43.17 Neb
32.  44.02 John_NOTgood
33.  45.58 Emir Yusuf
34.  46.23 abunickabhi
35.  46.31 João Vinicius
36.  47.92 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
37.  48.66 nevinscph
38.  48.91 logofetesulo1
39.  50.03 HD Truong Giang
40.  50.24 wearephamily1719
41.  50.71 Keroma12
42.  51.14 BMcCl1
43.  52.13 Ianwubby
44.  52.42 drpfisherman
45.  53.13 xyzzy
46.  53.39 Winfaza
47.  53.77 mzyssgdbd
48.  53.98 revaldoah
49.  54.01 LittleLumos
50.  54.52 teehee_elan
51.  55.99 xtreme cuber2007
52.  56.93 pjk
53.  57.53 PCCuber
54.  57.68 Ali161102
55.  58.30 John Benwell
56.  58.78 midnightcuberx
57.  59.29 the dnf master
58.  59.30 CaptainCuber
59.  59.35 Bilbo7
60.  1:00.78 thatkid
61.  1:02.35 Triangles_are_cubers
62.  1:03.40 Der Der
63.  1:04.80 vilkkuti25
64.  1:05.14 d2polld
65.  1:06.08 Cubey_Tube
66.  1:06.42 Sub30cuber
67.  1:06.75 Gan Air SM
68.  1:12.00 White KB
69.  1:12.58 duckyisepic
70.  1:13.13 dylpickle123780
71.  1:16.08 theos
72.  1:18.08 Li Xiang
73.  1:18.37 Jrg
74.  1:20.78 Ethanawoll
75.  1:21.76 soggy_bred
76.  1:22.49 Jakub26
77.  1:23.22 Kaktoose
78.  1:23.28 One Wheel
79.  1:33.04 thomas.sch
80.  1:33.70 MrLunarWolf
81.  1:34.01 jkx9
82.  1:35.80 Θperm
83.  1:38.14 Jacck
84.  1:42.61 sporteisvogel
85.  1:44.16 Rubika-37-021204
86.  1:53.23 cuberswoop
87.  1:54.72 MarkA64
88.  2:04.42 UPCHAN
89.  2:04.84 MatsBergsten
90.  2:22.60 Melvintnh327
91.  2:46.29 bobak
92.  DNF MartinN13
92.  DNF BestDragon27
92.  DNF pizzacrust


*5x5x5*(59)
1.  53.69 Lim Hung
2.  55.70 tJardigradHe
3.  55.76 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  56.75 MLGCubez
5.  57.63 OriginalUsername
6.  59.92 Dream Cubing
7.  1:02.60 darrensaito
8.  1:03.81 FaLoL
9.  1:04.76 thecubingwizard
10.  1:05.05 Benyó
11.  1:05.39 michaelxfy
12.  1:08.27 Luke Garrett
13.  1:09.95 Khairur Rachim
14.  1:10.08 turtwig
15.  1:10.69 ichcubegerne
16.  1:12.20 KrokosB
17.  1:13.71 mrsniffles01
18.  1:16.66 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  1:19.56 sean_cut4
20.  1:23.11 DGCubes
21.  1:23.16 logofetesulo1
22.  1:23.46 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
23.  1:23.59 sigalig
24.  1:25.24 nevinscph
25.  1:27.50 abunickabhi
26.  1:28.48 Liam Wadek
27.  1:30.52 colegemuth
28.  1:30.79 xyzzy
29.  1:39.76 Ianwubby
30.  1:41.76 Dylan Swarts
31.  1:43.09 Sub30cuber
32.  1:43.38 BMcCl1
33.  1:46.45 CaptainCuber
34.  1:46.59 Bilbo7
35.  1:49.88 the dnf master
36.  1:52.73 LittleLumos
37.  1:53.80 thatkid
38.  1:57.24 mzyssgdbd
39.  2:01.99 breadears
40.  2:04.31 Ethanawoll
41.  2:06.45 Ali161102
42.  2:08.65 teehee_elan
43.  2:13.16 dylpickle123780
44.  2:17.58 One Wheel
45.  2:20.98 Θperm
46.  2:21.91 Der Der
47.  2:22.22 White KB
48.  2:22.70 Jrg
49.  2:26.05 theos
50.  2:33.73 Rubika-37-021204
51.  2:49.10 sporteisvogel
52.  2:49.61 Jacck
53.  2:56.06 Jakub26
54.  3:01.23 thomas.sch
55.  3:19.91 Cubey_Tube
56.  3:31.59 PCCuber
57.  4:16.94 MatsBergsten
58.  DNF pizzacrust
58.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*6x6x6*(32)
1.  1:42.06 Lim Hung
2.  1:45.10 Dream Cubing
3.  1:45.53 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  1:53.20 Manatee 10235
5.  1:54.37 tJardigradHe
6.  1:57.84 MLGCubez
7.  1:59.06 michaelxfy
8.  1:59.16 OriginalUsername
9.  2:05.17 ichcubegerne
10.  2:05.65 FaLoL
11.  2:13.56 turtwig
12.  2:14.51 Keroma12
13.  2:16.21 nevinscph
14.  2:19.30 sigalig
15.  2:24.07 xyzzy
16.  2:26.56 Aleksandar Dukleski
17.  2:32.08 darrensaito
18.  2:40.65 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
19.  2:46.45 sean_cut4
20.  2:49.74 DGCubes
21.  2:51.79 logofetesulo1
22.  3:15.49 Ianwubby
23.  3:50.96 One Wheel
24.  4:21.16 Jrg
25.  4:32.68 theos
26.  4:39.48 White KB
27.  4:41.30 Rubika-37-021204
28.  4:58.89 Jacck
29.  5:02.88 thomas.sch
30.  5:12.34 sporteisvogel
31.  5:43.62 Der Der
32.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(30)
1.  2:22.04 Lim Hung
2.  2:25.09 Dream Cubing
3.  2:36.30 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  2:54.80 MLGCubez
5.  2:54.91 FaLoL
6.  2:54.95 OriginalUsername
7.  3:00.50 michaelxfy
8.  3:02.07 ichcubegerne
9.  3:06.23 Sub30cuber
10.  3:15.94 turtwig
11.  3:32.27 Liam Wadek
12.  3:33.18 sigalig
13.  3:35.18 Keroma12
14.  3:40.99 nevinscph
15.  3:52.85 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
16.  3:58.38 Raymos Castillo
17.  4:01.49 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  4:03.59 colegemuth
19.  4:18.19 abunickabhi
20.  4:31.80 Ianwubby
21.  4:34.11 logofetesulo1
22.  6:06.21 One Wheel
23.  6:24.28 Jrg
24.  7:11.89 theos
25.  7:20.85 Rubika-37-021204
26.  8:11.84 White KB
27.  8:49.80 David Reid
28.  DNF Dylan Swarts
28.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
28.  DNF filmip


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(38)
1.  3.60 Legomanz
2.  4.05 Charles Jerome
3.  4.86 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  5.11 OriginalUsername
5.  5.15 Haribo
6.  6.74 turtwig
7.  6.86 Benyó
8.  7.37 Christopher Fandrich
9.  9.98 darrensaito
10.  11.86 sean_cut4
11.  13.53 ichcubegerne
12.  14.82 abunickabhi
13.  14.85 seungju choi
14.  15.06 logofetesulo1
15.  15.16 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
16.  16.46 DGCubes
17.  19.07 michaelxfy
18.  19.45 sigalig
19.  20.05 agradess2
20.  21.38 Li Xiang
21.  24.76 Jakub26
22.  25.02 nevinscph
23.  26.58 Mike Hughey
24.  26.98 MatsBergsten
25.  34.57 HD Truong Giang
26.  34.73 Antto Pitkänen
27.  39.19 Der Der
28.  43.36 theos
29.  46.47 Raymos Castillo
30.  48.18 Jacck
31.  53.95 thomas.sch
32.  55.76 Cubey_Tube
33.  59.24 White KB
34.  1:01.13 Ben Hunter
35.  1:26.83 midnightcuberx
36.  1:35.62 Nash171
37.  1:56.46 sporteisvogel
38.  2:28.50 vilkkuti25


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(28)
1.  20.65 sigalig
2.  24.58 seungju choi
3.  29.15 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  36.44 logofetesulo1
5.  36.89 Keroma12
6.  40.97 ican97
7.  45.67 HD Truong Giang
8.  51.99 MLGCubez
9.  52.55 Jakub26
10.  1:02.11 Benyó
11.  1:06.42 Ali161102
12.  1:12.57 nevinscph
13.  1:30.10 Helmer Ewert
14.  1:35.15 riz3ndrr 
15.  1:46.12 michaelxfy
16.  1:48.72 Khairur Rachim
17.  1:51.68 MatsBergsten
18.  2:27.45 filmip
19.  2:51.62 midnightcuberx
20.  3:08.63 RyanSoh
21.  3:15.33 theos
22.  3:50.19 Jacck
23.  6:05.71 teehee_elan
24.  8:57.74 thomas.sch
25.  8:58.99 White KB
26.  10:34.81 sporteisvogel
27.  DNF abunickabhi
27.  DNF Der Der


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  2:31.51 Bilbo7
2.  3:35.33 Keroma12
3.  4:47.13 seungju choi


Spoiler



4.  5:26.31 nevinscph
5.  6:30.74 MatsBergsten
6.  8:35.09 Ali161102
7.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  DNF sigalig
7.  DNF Jacck
7.  DNF theos


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  3:27.31 sigalig
2.  4:39.73 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  10:37.30 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  13:44.91 Jacck
5.  DNF MatsBergsten
5.  DNF Keroma12


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(5)
1.  38:13.99 Jacck
2.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF nevinscph
2.  DNF sigalig

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  14:20.55 sigalig
2.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(10)
1.  58/65 60:00 sigalig
2.  14/17 59:51 Ali161102
3.  5/6 6 HD Truong Giang


Spoiler



4.  3/3 11:25 Jacck
5.  3/4 8:22 nevinscph
6.  2/3 28:15 White KB
7.  2/3 29:49 thomas.sch
8.  2/6 41:15 theos
8.  16/38 60:00 Keroma12
8.  1/2 5:44 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 one-handed*(80)
1.  10.08 Khairur Rachim
2.  10.44 Luke Garrett
3.  10.81 Petro Leum


Spoiler



4.  11.74 OriginalUsername
5.  12.27 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
6.  12.83 Legomanz
7.  12.87 Elo13
8.  12.95 Mantas Urbanavicius
9.  13.96 GenTheThief
10.  14.23 MLGCubez
11.  14.46 darrensaito
12.  14.66 tJardigradHe
13.  14.91 Lim Hung
14.  15.41 Dream Cubing
14.  15.41 Charles Jerome
16.  15.44 ichcubegerne
17.  15.69 mzyssgdbd
18.  15.93 sean_cut4
19.  15.95 midnightcuberx
20.  16.01 mihnea3000
21.  17.20 michaelxfy
22.  17.32 vishwasankarcubing
23.  17.47 turtwig
24.  17.58 Nutybaconator
24.  17.58 MCuber
26.  17.76 BradenTheMagician
27.  17.95 Christopher Fandrich
28.  18.34 NathanaelCubes
29.  18.45 abunickabhi
30.  18.74 MartinN13
31.  19.30 Aleksandar Dukleski
31.  19.30 xtreme cuber2007
33.  19.33 KrokosB
34.  19.96 revaldoah
35.  20.08 Antto Pitkänen
36.  20.09 DGCubes
37.  20.50 drpfisherman
38.  20.85 Benyó
39.  21.21 ican97
40.  22.08 Haribo
41.  22.09 Davoda_IV
42.  22.14 xyzzy
43.  22.20 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
44.  22.53 FaLoL
45.  23.16 logofetesulo1
46.  23.28 John_NOTgood
47.  23.59 sigalig
48.  24.74 PTCuber
49.  25.02 PCCuber
50.  25.51 BMcCl1
51.  26.76 the dnf master
52.  27.67 Moreno van Rooijen
53.  28.02 Waffles
54.  29.81 RyanSoh
55.  30.70 Dylan Swarts
56.  31.05 teehee_elan
57.  31.24 VIBE_ZT
58.  31.79 Nuuk cuber
59.  32.51 nevinscph
60.  33.61 LittleLumos
61.  34.13 seungju choi
62.  34.60 Winfaza
63.  35.56 Bilbo7
64.  36.76 Emir Yusuf
65.  38.35 White KB
66.  39.85 HD Truong Giang
67.  40.18 Der Der
68.  41.37 Ethanawoll
69.  41.65 vilkkuti25
70.  43.70 Li Xiang
71.  44.21 Cubey_Tube
72.  44.46 Jakub26
73.  50.18 jkx9
74.  57.39 calcuber1800
75.  1:00.02 Jacck
76.  1:03.68 thomas.sch
77.  1:04.20 Rubika-37-021204
78.  1:04.26 theos
79.  DNF pizzacrust
79.  DNF sporteisvogel


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  34.05 DGCubes
2.  53.10 logofetesulo1
3.  1:32.22 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  1:53.43 Li Xiang
5.  4:47.79 White KB
6.  5:29.56 Cubey_Tube


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(16)
1.  33.68 ichcubegerne
2.  43.29 sigalig
3.  44.61 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  1:05.07 Raymos Castillo
5.  1:11.80 Haribo
6.  1:12.53 PingPongCuber
7.  1:20.91 darrensaito
8.  1:25.82 Jacck
9.  1:29.32 CaptainCuber
10.  1:41.00 David Reid
11.  1:58.57 thomas.sch
12.  1:58.63 Der Der
13.  2:09.30 theos
14.  2:38.91 White KB
15.  2:41.48 MatsBergsten
16.  DNF xtreme cuber2007


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(9)
1.  31.00 (38, 22, 33) Benyó
2.  36.33 (36, 36, 37) arbivara
3.  38.67 (43, 29, 44) TaliwangCube


Spoiler



4.  44.67 (42, 47, 45) sigalig
5.  49.00 (51, 41, 55) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  49.33 (42, 56, 50) White KB
7.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) filmip
7.  DNF (DNF, 33, 33) theos
7.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) the dnf master


*2-3-4 Relay*(51)
1.  38.04 tJardigradHe
2.  42.93 MLGCubez
3.  43.37 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  44.22 cuberkid10
5.  47.10 darrensaito
6.  47.69 michaelxfy
7.  47.81 Heewon Seo
8.  47.85 Lim Hung
9.  49.09 Benyó
10.  50.01 Haribo
11.  50.74 Dream Cubing
12.  54.95 Antto Pitkänen
13.  55.53 sean_cut4
14.  56.77 HD Truong Giang
15.  56.91 turtwig
16.  57.61 sigalig
17.  57.99 ichcubegerne
18.  58.96 logofetesulo1
19.  58.97 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  1:01.01 BMcCl1
21.  1:02.59 Raymos Castillo
22.  1:02.74 John_NOTgood
23.  1:04.78 DGCubes
24.  1:08.66 Ianwubby
25.  1:08.75 midnightcuberx
26.  1:09.94 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
27.  1:13.02 nevinscph
28.  1:13.23 João Vinicius
29.  1:13.76 xtreme cuber2007
30.  1:18.39 PCCuber
31.  1:18.67 teehee_elan
32.  1:22.73 drpfisherman
33.  1:23.24 CaptainCuber
34.  1:26.12 vilkkuti25
35.  1:31.55 Der Der
36.  1:34.37 White KB
37.  1:35.99 Ethanawoll
38.  1:36.13 soggy_bred
39.  1:44.26 Cubey_Tube
40.  1:48.94 Li Xiang
41.  1:50.09 Kaktoose
42.  1:50.87 theos
43.  1:53.27 MrLunarWolf
44.  1:55.06 Θperm
45.  2:01.06 Jrg
46.  2:08.04 Jakub26
47.  2:16.92 cuberswoop
48.  2:18.05 jkx9
49.  2:36.15 edcuberrules8473
50.  2:50.94 MatsBergsten
51.  3:08.13 UPCHAN


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(32)
1.  1:41.38 tJardigradHe
2.  1:42.22 MLGCubez
3.  1:49.01 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  1:50.55 OriginalUsername
5.  1:52.09 cuberkid10
6.  1:54.80 darrensaito
7.  1:58.41 michaelxfy
8.  2:00.55 turtwig
9.  2:05.23 ichcubegerne
10.  2:11.54 Benyó
11.  2:12.47 Aleksandar Dukleski
12.  2:18.03 sigalig
13.  2:20.97 sean_cut4
14.  2:21.06 João Vinicius
15.  2:24.72 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
16.  2:31.66 DGCubes
17.  2:48.04 BMcCl1
18.  2:48.64 nevinscph
19.  2:53.92 Antto Pitkänen
20.  2:55.98 logofetesulo1
21.  3:05.36 CaptainCuber
22.  3:07.27 Ianwubby
23.  3:58.09 Der Der
24.  4:16.42 Θperm
25.  4:16.78 White KB
26.  4:24.37 Jakub26
27.  4:25.09 One Wheel
28.  4:26.55 theos
29.  4:40.86 PCCuber
30.  4:53.47 Jrg
31.  5:26.22 Cubey_Tube
32.  7:14.91 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(20)
1.  3:46.85 MLGCubez
2.  3:51.33 Lim Hung
3.  4:12.19 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  4:20.80 sigalig
5.  4:21.44 turtwig
6.  4:28.63 michaelxfy
7.  4:36.63 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  4:36.63 ichcubegerne
9.  4:49.82 Aleksandar Dukleski
10.  5:07.40 João Vinicius
11.  5:22.94 nevinscph
12.  6:19.40 logofetesulo1
13.  6:46.47 Antto Pitkänen
14.  7:41.65 CaptainCuber
15.  8:20.22 theos
16.  8:30.03 One Wheel
17.  8:39.88 White KB
18.  8:41.20 Der Der
19.  9:16.00 Jrg
20.  11:07.06 Jakub26


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(20)
1.  6:11.19 Lim Hung
2.  6:40.97 Benyó
3.  7:13.26 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  7:23.15 michaelxfy
5.  7:48.05 sigalig
6.  7:52.72 turtwig
7.  8:10.11 ichcubegerne
8.  8:23.24 nevinscph
9.  8:38.87 Raymos Castillo
10.  8:45.98 Aleksandar Dukleski
11.  9:04.69 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  9:44.06 logofetesulo1
13.  10:37.45 Dylan Swarts
14.  11:57.58 Antto Pitkänen
15.  13:45.10 RifleCat
16.  15:06.76 Jrg
17.  16:05.23 theos
18.  16:17.19 White KB
19.  17:21.49 Der Der
20.  23:11.43 David Reid


*Clock*(43)
1.  3.48 JChambers13
2.  4.12 TipsterTrickster 
3.  4.53 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  4.65 Liam Wadek
5.  4.76 michaelxfy
6.  5.23 vishwasankarcubing
7.  5.30 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  5.42 MLGCubez
9.  5.90 MartinN13
10.  6.35 ImmolatedMarmoset
11.  6.80 BradenTheMagician
12.  6.89 Lim Hung
13.  7.92 OriginalUsername
14.  7.97 Raymos Castillo
15.  8.49 tJardigradHe
16.  9.06 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17.  9.27 Li Xiang
18.  9.41 Nuuk cuber
19.  9.44 darrensaito
20.  9.79 Tx789
21.  9.85 sigalig
22.  10.18 ichcubegerne
23.  10.61 revaldoah
24.  10.77 Benyó
25.  10.88 mihnea3000
26.  10.95 Jakub26
27.  11.48 wearephamily1719
28.  11.59 White KB
29.  11.75 Ethanawoll
30.  12.21 cubingmom2
31.  12.56 Neb
32.  13.89 pizzacrust
33.  17.12 nevinscph
34.  17.93 Melvintnh327
35.  18.99 abunickabhi
36.  19.03 Der Der
37.  19.46 Jacck
38.  20.89 David Reid
39.  21.52 thomas.sch
40.  23.55 BMcCl1
41.  24.26 teehee_elan
42.  44.58 PCCuber
43.  DNF vilkkuti25


*Megaminx*(39)
1.  38.65 Heewon Seo
2.  42.04 KrokosB
3.  47.95 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  49.05 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  49.64 Khairur Rachim
6.  52.47 michaelxfy
7.  55.49 abhijat
8.  55.57 OriginalUsername
9.  56.55 darrensaito
10.  57.45 Lim Hung
11.  58.75 Legomanz
12.  59.32 Dream Cubing
13.  1:00.65 Shadowjockey
14.  1:05.57 tJardigradHe
15.  1:10.08 DGCubes
16.  1:11.38 ichcubegerne
17.  1:12.33 Benyó
18.  1:13.27 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  1:19.62 sean_cut4
20.  1:19.93 Haribo
21.  1:27.09 logofetesulo1
22.  1:29.88 sigalig
23.  1:30.64 midnightcuberx
24.  1:31.17 Triangles_are_cubers
25.  1:36.24 nevinscph
26.  1:41.48 Bilbo7
27.  2:01.30 abunickabhi
28.  2:04.83 Ianwubby
29.  2:06.06 Waffles
30.  2:09.52 Cubey_Tube
31.  2:41.55 theos
32.  2:45.46 the dnf master
33.  2:50.17 Der Der
34.  3:02.05 Jacck
35.  3:10.22 White KB
36.  3:11.55 thomas.sch
37.  3:25.09 sporteisvogel
38.  4:10.65 UPCHAN
39.  DNF PCCuber


*Pyraminx*(61)
1.  2.15 Vlad Hordiienko
2.  2.18 MLGCubez
3.  2.24 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  2.62 DGCubes
5.  2.83 Heath Flick
6.  2.99 tJardigradHe
7.  3.30 mihnea3000
8.  3.47 OriginalUsername
9.  3.84 BradenTheMagician
10.  3.86 michaelxfy
11.  3.88 Charles Jerome
12.  3.98 darrensaito
13.  4.01 JChambers13
14.  4.20 MartinN13
15.  4.40 Haribo
16.  4.57 Luke Garrett
17.  4.65 midnightcuberx
18.  4.77 CodingCuber
19.  4.78 João Vinicius
20.  4.89 ichcubegerne
21.  5.09 Emir Yusuf
22.  5.40 Liam Wadek
22.  5.40 wearephamily1719
24.  5.60 Nuuk cuber
25.  5.63 logofetesulo1
26.  5.78 CaptainCuber
27.  5.81 Triangles_are_cubers
28.  5.83 Li Xiang
29.  6.03 sean_cut4
30.  6.18 Benyó
31.  6.23 Antto Pitkänen
32.  6.31 Sub30cuber
33.  6.72 Aleksandar Dukleski
34.  6.91 sigalig
35.  6.93 Manatee 10235
36.  6.96 theos
37.  7.07 drpfisherman
38.  7.68 Kaktoose
39.  8.20 Jakub26
40.  9.81 vilkkuti25
41.  9.91 d2polld
42.  10.45 Melvintnh327
43.  10.47 abunickabhi
44.  10.57 Ethanawoll
45.  10.79 calcuber1800
46.  10.87 bobak
47.  11.84 cubingmom2
48.  12.07 Der Der
49.  12.17 White KB
50.  12.96 PCCuber
51.  13.12 Jacck
52.  13.18 sporteisvogel
53.  13.32 nevinscph
54.  13.35 Cubey_Tube
55.  14.22 teehee_elan
56.  14.50 thomas.sch
57.  14.95 cuberswoop
58.  15.03 UPCHAN
59.  15.25 Travelingyoyokid
60.  18.44 BestDragon27
61.  22.04 GT8590


*Square-1*(52)
1.  7.78 Christopher Fandrich
2.  8.87 MLGCubez
3.  9.04 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4.  9.93 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  10.44 Manatee 10235
6.  11.68 Luke Garrett
7.  11.97 Charles Jerome
8.  12.54 parkertrager
9.  12.90 BradenTheMagician
10.  12.99 Cale S
11.  13.47 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  13.54 Haribo
13.  13.63 Lim Hung
14.  14.91 OriginalUsername
15.  15.05 Ty Y.
16.  15.06 michaelxfy
17.  15.12 darrensaito
18.  15.94 Thom S.
19.  16.40 Brady
20.  16.95 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
21.  17.16 NathanaelCubes
22.  17.41 Legomanz
23.  18.39 Antto Pitkänen
24.  18.53 sigalig
25.  19.05 ichcubegerne
26.  20.27 Benyó
27.  20.60 John_NOTgood
28.  20.66 wearephamily1719
29.  20.92 Dream Cubing
30.  21.79 tJardigradHe
31.  22.20 VIBE_ZT
32.  22.22 MartinN13
33.  22.90 sean_cut4
34.  23.06 DGCubes
35.  23.63 Neb
36.  24.33 midnightcuberx
37.  25.27 PCCuber
38.  26.71 pizzacrust
39.  28.02 the dnf master
40.  28.08 KrokosB
41.  30.11 Jakub26
42.  31.89 Nuuk cuber
43.  39.46 teehee_elan
44.  47.85 nevinscph
45.  51.14 White KB
46.  54.65 CaptainCuber
47.  55.89 Ethanawoll
48.  1:04.39 filmip
49.  1:08.49 Jacck
50.  1:08.50 Cubey_Tube
51.  1:10.47 sporteisvogel
52.  1:52.05 Der Der


*Skewb*(61)
1.  2.57 Charles Jerome
2.  2.75 Cale S
3.  2.92 Ty Y.


Spoiler



4.  3.01 MLGCubez
5.  3.05 OriginalUsername
6.  3.11 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  3.38 Legomanz
8.  3.77 sean_cut4
9.  4.38 parkertrager
10.  4.47 darrensaito
11.  4.58 michaelxfy
12.  4.63 Antto Pitkänen
13.  4.77 MartinN13
14.  4.80 HD Truong Giang
15.  4.81 BradenTheMagician
16.  4.93 Sub30cuber
17.  5.18 ichcubegerne
18.  5.37 tJardigradHe
19.  5.43 Luke Garrett
19.  5.43 Lim Hung
21.  5.56 Raymos Castillo
22.  6.14 Haribo
23.  6.28 Aleksandar Dukleski
24.  6.49 KrokosB
25.  6.75 vishwasankarcubing
26.  6.78 d2polld
27.  6.83 Emir Yusuf
28.  6.97 Benyó
29.  7.02 DGCubes
30.  7.11 mihnea3000
31.  7.31 Dream Cubing
32.  7.58 Ethanawoll
33.  7.66 Triangles_are_cubers
34.  7.70 midnightcuberx
35.  8.00 Liam Wadek
36.  8.14 Li Xiang
37.  8.28 Nuuk cuber
38.  8.38 drpfisherman
39.  8.66 John_NOTgood
40.  8.82 Neb
41.  9.59 theos
42.  9.92 sigalig
43.  10.08 Jakub26
44.  10.09 White KB
45.  10.39 Cubey_Tube
46.  11.54 PCCuber
47.  12.40 abunickabhi
48.  12.54 Ianwubby
49.  12.63 teehee_elan
50.  12.80 Θperm
51.  12.90 vilkkuti25
52.  12.91 agradess2
53.  13.85 CaptainCuber
54.  14.17 Melvintnh327
55.  14.60 Travelingyoyokid
56.  15.17 bobak
57.  20.54 cubingmom2
58.  25.27 sporteisvogel
59.  27.01 Jacck
60.  28.14 Der Der
61.  34.41 BestDragon27


*Kilominx*(9)
1.  21.57 DGCubes
2.  23.95 BradenTheMagician
3.  28.91 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  37.33 Nuuk cuber
5.  51.41 Ethanawoll
6.  57.61 PCCuber
7.  1:08.72 sigalig
8.  1:22.60 thomas.sch
9.  2:21.67 Rubika-37-021204


*Mini Guildford*(13)
1.  3:20.28 MLGCubez
2.  3:47.97 OriginalUsername
3.  4:08.41 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  4:20.17 KrokosB
5.  4:40.43 Benyó
6.  4:59.93 ichcubegerne
7.  5:36.63 sigalig
8.  6:00.08 Antto Pitkänen
9.  9:03.73 PCCuber
10.  9:17.55 Ethanawoll
11.  9:46.16 Jakub26
12.  10:18.72 White KB
13.  10:21.63 Der Der


*Redi Cube*(10)
1.  8.76 BMcCl1
2.  9.28 DGCubes
3.  11.46 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  19.94 theos
5.  24.18 Ethanawoll
6.  25.36 Nuuk cuber
7.  32.55 Mike Hughey
8.  33.95 Rubika-37-021204
9.  34.91 thomas.sch
10.  45.73 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(7)
1.  26.23 DGCubes
2.  40.27 ichcubegerne
3.  46.36 Raymos Castillo


Spoiler



4.  48.18 Nuuk cuber
5.  50.17 Zagros
6.  1:02.89 Jacck
7.  2:08.43 David Reid


*15 Puzzle*(7)
1.  16.65 Li Xiang
2.  19.26 ichcubegerne
3.  26.94 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  30.97 Melvintnh327
5.  41.13 MatsBergsten
6.  1:15.62 Caleb Rogers
7.  3:31.59 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(7)
1.  52.89 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
2.  55.92 White KB
3.  57.20 TaliwangCube


Spoiler



4.  59.80 sigalig
5.  DNF Jacck
5.  DNF DGCubes
5.  DNF darrensaito


*Mirror Blocks*(14)
1.  18.68 BradenTheMagician
2.  23.11 ichcubegerne
3.  48.94 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  58.46 Neb
5.  1:02.31 Sub30cuber
6.  1:04.46 Ethanawoll
7.  1:12.60 jkx9
8.  1:23.96 White KB
9.  1:35.97 Θperm
10.  2:05.78 thomas.sch
11.  2:24.07 GooesCuber
12.  2:27.51 sigalig
13.  2:39.56 Der Der
14.  DNF RifleCat


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  2:17.51 DGCubes
2.  5:16.87 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(7)
1.  20.14 TipsterTrickster 
2.  22.05 cuberkid10
3.  25.36 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  26.00 edd_dib
5.  39.74 Kit Clement
6.  2:51.79 Rubika-37-021204
7.  7:41.97 Ethanawoll



*Contest results*(199)
1.  1062 MLGCubez
2.  949 OriginalUsername
3.  896 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  878 ichcubegerne
5.  864 sigalig
6.  856 darrensaito
7.  837 Benyó
8.  829 tJardigradHe
9.  826 Lim Hung
10.  736 DGCubes
11.  712 sean_cut4
12.  679 Haribo
13.  668 Dream Cubing
14.  658 Luke Garrett
15.  642 Aleksandar Dukleski
16.  616 BradenTheMagician
17.  615 turtwig
18.  579 logofetesulo1
19.  572 Khairur Rachim
20.  570 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  566 Charles Jerome
22.  559 nevinscph
23.  530 Legomanz
24.  512 cuberkid10
25.  494 Antto Pitkänen
26.  491 KrokosB
27.  481 midnightcuberx
28.  464 Christopher Fandrich
29.  460 abunickabhi
30.  456 vishwasankarcubing
31.  452 Manatee 10235
32.  434 White KB
32.  434 Mantas Urbanavicius
34.  429 mihnea3000
35.  424 BMcCl1
36.  408 John_NOTgood
37.  384 Liam Wadek
38.  381 FaLoL
38.  381 xtreme cuber2007
40.  376 Ty Y.
41.  375 Ianwubby
42.  368 PCCuber
43.  363 HD Truong Giang
44.  356 MartinN13
45.  352 JChambers13
46.  351 the dnf master
47.  349 Heewon Seo
48.  346 João Vinicius
49.  345 Sub30cuber
50.  344 MCuber
51.  340 Der Der
52.  339 theos
52.  339 Nuuk cuber
54.  338 mzyssgdbd
55.  335 Neb
56.  332 wearephamily1719
57.  328 teehee_elan
58.  316 CaptainCuber
59.  310 parkertrager
60.  306 Jakub26
61.  297 drpfisherman
62.  296 Keroma12
63.  295 Brendyn Dunagan
64.  292 Emir Yusuf
65.  287 Ethanawoll
66.  282 TipsterTrickster 
67.  275 Li Xiang
68.  263 Cubey_Tube
69.  261 d2polld
70.  251 Bilbo7
71.  250 xyzzy
71.  250 abhijat
73.  249 Dylan Swarts
74.  242 Jacck
74.  242 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
76.  240 vilkkuti25
77.  233 CodingCuber
78.  232 Petro Leum
79.  229 mrsniffles01
80.  228 Triangles_are_cubers
80.  228 Ali161102
82.  225 tyl3366
83.  218 Cale S
84.  212 seungju choi
85.  209 revaldoah
86.  194 VIBE_ZT
87.  188 Raymos Castillo
88.  187 Fred Lang
88.  187 Θperm
90.  178 Davoda_IV
91.  175 20luky3
92.  171 Jrg
93.  170 thomas.sch
94.  168 Nutybaconator
95.  167 ican97
96.  162 LittleLumos
97.  161 theit07
98.  158 Winfaza
99.  156 PTCuber
99.  156 PratikKhannaSkewb
101.  155 DLXCubing
102.  153 thecubingwizard
103.  152 Brady
104.  151 MatsBergsten
105.  149 pizzacrust
106.  143 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
107.  142 jkx9
107.  142 FishyIshy
109.  139 Skewb_Cube
110.  138 One Wheel
110.  138 RyanSoh
112.  137 Jonathan Cuber
113.  134 duckyisepic
113.  134 pjk
115.  131 qaz
115.  131 Melvintnh327
117.  128 soggy_bred
118.  126 sporteisvogel
119.  125 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
120.  123 Rubika-37-021204
121.  122 thatkid
122.  119 calcuber1800
122.  119 Kaktoose
124.  118 Gan Air SM
124.  118 Tx789
126.  115 colegemuth
127.  114 agradess2
128.  111 John Benwell
129.  110 RainbowsAndStuff
130.  109 Hamanoku
131.  108 Kacper Jędrzejuk
131.  108 Keenan Johnson
133.  107 breadears
133.  107 Caleb Rogers
135.  106 dylpickle123780
136.  103 MrLunarWolf
136.  103 MarkA64
138.  101 RifleCat
139.  100 Julio974
140.  96 trangium
141.  94 bobak
142.  93 NathanaelCubes
143.  89 chancet4488
144.  87 edcuberrules8473
145.  86 cubingmom2
146.  85 PeterH2N
147.  83 UnknownCanvas
147.  83 cuberswoop
149.  82 Thom S.
150.  80 Travelingyoyokid
150.  80 SentsuiJack2403
152.  79 Erdan
153.  78 Lvl9001Wizard
153.  78 Elo13
155.  76 GenTheThief
156.  74 bennettstouder
156.  74 Moreno van Rooijen
158.  70 UPCHAN
159.  68 Thecubingcuber347
159.  68 Kal-Flo
161.  63 Zachary_Isom
161.  63 Vlad Hordiienko
163.  62 topppits
164.  59 Heath Flick
165.  53 Mike Hughey
166.  51 CubeRed
167.  50 Petri Krzywacki
168.  49 filmip
169.  47 Waffles
170.  46 feli.cubes
171.  41 David Reid
172.  39 anna4f
173.  38 Alicena
174.  37 LuckzYT
175.  36 Myanmarcuberzwe
175.  36 ImmolatedMarmoset
177.  34 RyanC
178.  33 GAN11
178.  33 aamiel
180.  32 GooesCuber
181.  31 Shadowjockey
182.  29 TaliwangCube
183.  28 BestDragon27
184.  26 Md Afam
185.  24 Helmer Ewert
186.  23 riz3ndrr 
186.  23 Ben Hunter
188.  22 Allan Foltz
189.  20 Flow 3x3
190.  19 Nash171
191.  18 arbivara
192.  15 PingPongCuber
192.  15 alexh0yt
194.  14 Waiz
195.  13 RAUNAK
196.  12 GT8590
197.  8 edd_dib
198.  7 Zagros
198.  7 Kit Clement


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2021)

199 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 96!

That means our winner this week is *LittleLumos!* Congratulations!!


----------

